# Indian Railways introduces 'Rail Radar'



## Tech&ME (Oct 11, 2012)

Source

Indian railways new application “Rail Radar” enables the commuters to know the location of a train on a map and visualize the running-train network on Google maps. The Centre for Railway Information Systems (CRIS), the information technology (IT) arm of the Indian Railways has developed the application.

Available at Indian Railways - Live! on Google Maps , the service allows you find out the exact location of a train.This is an improved version of the earlier tracking system "Spot Your Train."

The interactive map can zoom in and zoom out to get station and train details. Users can search for a particular station or train to get specific details of trains around the station or running status of a train, location, its route and stoppages. Rail Radar also gives an overview on trains running on time as well as status of delayed trains. In case of a mishap/unplanned activity, Rail Radar would be able to provide users with an overview of situation and train status across the country.

Currently, RailRadar is configured to update/refresh itself every five minutes, which means that in any scenario, the location and status of the trains displayed on Rail Radar will always be five or more minutes delayed. CRIS had announced the launch of the app at NAMA conference hosted by Medianama in Gurgaon.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 11, 2012)

That's a real useful application from Indian railway. 39% of the trains are running late as of now


----------



## iknowledge (Oct 11, 2012)

Excellent initative by IndianRail


----------



## Vyom (Oct 11, 2012)

Apart from the first impression of the site which looks like colorful bugs crawling all over our country, I am glad its finally released!


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

How ofter does it gets updated? lol.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> How ofter does it gets updated? lol.



The site states every 5 min. And I am gonna take their word for it.


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> How ofter does it gets updated? lol.





Vyom said:


> The site states every 5 min. And I am gonna take their word for it.



Yes 5 min. 

I have tried to track a few trains and to my surprise, its very accurate.

Since I stay close to a Rly Station, and I am very conversant with the trains arrival and departure times for most of the train leaving or arriving at this station. I started tracking a few trains and it was very accurate. When Map said 4 min to arrival at Station, it was had almost started entering the Rly Station yard. 

The delay of 5 min. is kept to adjust the real-time updates as close as possible.

Another thing that I noticed is, all the updates are feeded directly from the equipment on board the train. It is being monitored remotely by human no doubt about it, but the updates on the map, about train position is automatic.

There another angle to it.

*Is it safe from SECURITY stand-point ?*


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 14, 2012)

^^ What do you mean by 'security stand point'?


----------



## Tech&ME (Oct 14, 2012)

I was wondering if some terrorist elements can seat at home or hotel room and control when the *BOMB* blows off using a remote control device. [ provided they planted it in that train earlier ]

OR perhaps some thing like the movie _*SPEED*_


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Oct 15, 2012)

This is going to be an amazing application for sure, and very helpful especially for security reasons to track the train in emergencies.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2012)

Is this only for Express/superfast trains or for local trains too?


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 15, 2012)

Tech&ME said:


> I was wondering if some terrorist elements can seat at home or hotel room and control when the *BOMB* blows off using a remote control device. [ provided they planted it in that train earlier ]
> 
> OR perhaps some thing like the movie _*SPEED*_



Teh terrorists are not intelligent like that. If they really were they won't have been terrorist.


----------

